# Buddy :)



## AcceptedWalnut (Oct 12, 2011)

Don't know if its just my bird but Buddy loves things on his head or touching his head. Its usually his toy that dangles he likes rubbing on his head but now he's taken a shine to biting his bell and having it land on his head lol

Shame he wont let me scratch his head though


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That is so darn cute! I'd bet he would love a bird buddy that DallyTsuka makes. 

It's the second thing listed under toys, only $3 +shipping


----------



## AcceptedWalnut (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow thats cool and they offer international shipping. Gonna have a good look on that site as them toys are far cheaper than anything i've seen in the shops near me.

Thanks for the link


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

That's really cute!


----------



## Dieselness (Oct 28, 2011)

Haha that's adorable!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

AcceptedWalnut said:


> Wow thats cool and they offer international shipping. Gonna have a good look on that site as them toys are far cheaper than anything i've seen in the shops near me.
> 
> Thanks for the link


AND she offers combined shipping!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

hahahaa that is the cutest picture ever!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Buddy is adorable!

I just got an order from DallyTsuka (I ordered one of just about everything) and the toys are great and the service was excellent! And, it didn't take all that long to get it because she shipped it air mail.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! LOL! So cute!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

haha your Buddy looks like my Buddy!!! hes so cute!


----------



## AcceptedWalnut (Oct 12, 2011)

I shall be ordering some of those toys in the new year i think. Should keep him happy and occupied 

Wish i could record him tbh, when he's in a noisy mood he makes some of the weirdest noises i've ever heard ranging from what sounds like a telephone to a car alarm. Don't even know where he's picked them up lol

Sort of makes me believe he's a lot older than i was told when i went to get him but i still love him.


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

that is so cute! and very unique!


----------

